# Gibt es hier "Anwärter"?



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/33938/
http://www.programmbeschwerde.de

Das wäre doch was.

Popel-Uli :bash:


----------



## Aaron (9 Mai 2004)

Naja, die Anwaerter gibt es eher unter den Webmastern. 

Denn um so etwas ernsthaft zu melden, muss man ja auch die eigendlichen Urheber kennen (ist natuerlich leicht bei Garfield, Micky Mouse usw., aber bei normalen Fotos oder Texten wird es schon schwieriger).

Ich finde die ganze Sache aber gut, ich koennte immer ausrasten, wenn ich sehe dass ich einige Tausend Euros in einen Mitgliederbereich gesteckt habe und andere munter die Sachen einfach klauen.


----------



## sascha (9 Mai 2004)

> Ich finde die ganze Sache aber gut, ich koennte immer ausrasten, wenn ich sehe dass ich einige Tausend Euros in einen Mitgliederbereich gesteckt habe und andere munter die Sachen einfach klauen.



Gibts andersherum natürlich leider auch: Leute die mühsam Inhalte erarbeiten und kostenlos anbieten, und andere, die genau diese Inhalte zusammenstehlen, und dann auf ihren Webseiten über Dialereinwahl zugänglich machen. Ist auch nicht die feine Art, was der Spiegel da  unlängst thematisiert hat...


----------



## News (9 Mai 2004)

@Aaron


> dass ich einige Tausend Euros in einen Mitgliederbereich gesteckt habe und andere munter die Sachen einfach klauen.



OK, für die neue newsb***-Dialerseite, die Sie im Branchenforum bewerben, mag das mit den Investitionen ja gelten, aber was ist mit Ihrer Wetterseite? 

Wir hatten hier neulich schon die Frage, wo da der Content bzw. die Lizenz herkommt und wie es um die Aktualität steht. Würde mich schon mal interessieren.

Auch mp3*****.tv sieht mir eher so aus, als wenn da Filesharing-Freewareprogramme ohne Einwilligung der Autoren angeboten werden. Ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...


----------



## Aaron (9 Mai 2004)

Ja dass hatte ich auch gelesen.
Und es kam auch Sprache auf das deutsche Wetteramt... nein, mit denen hatte ich noch keinen Kontakt. 

Waere denke ich auch nicht sonderlich praktikabel, schliesslich gibt es auf unserer Wetter-Seite das Wetter von fast allen Laendern der Erde, und soviel ich weiss ist jenes Amt nur fuer deutsches Wetter zustaendig.

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: Selbstverstaendlich besteht Lizens zur kommerziellen Publikation. Und die Daten werden in Echtzeit uebermittelt, was auch die Aktualitaet sicherstellt.

Aber es ist ja auch nicht nur der Content selbst, der Geld kostet. Wenn man sich z.B. die eigenen redaktionellen Inhalte anschaut, kann man dies nur in Arbeitszeit ausrechnen (S. das Filesharing-Portal)


----------



## Der Jurist (9 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> ...   schliesslich gibt es auf unserer Wetter-Seite das Wetter von fast allen Laendern der Erde, und soviel ich weiss ist jenes Amt nur fuer deutsches Wetter zustaendig.  ...


Das Wetter weltweit, so wie hier: http://www.wetteronline.de/ -  nur nicht kostenlos, so wie hier?


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Aaron schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Und ohne Fanshop.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

Dialer oder Fan-Shop, das ist hier die Frage.

Komisch, wenn ich den Fan-Shop nicht anklicke passiert da nichts. Bestellungen oder so.

Und wenn Aaaron mich nicht mit der Nase darauf gestoßen hätte, ich hätte ihn nicht einmal bemerkt.


----------



## Bento (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, das Wetter kostenlos und mit Fanshop...
oder 30 Euro zahlen, um zu sehen, wie warm es grade auf Sylt ist, dafür ohne Fanshop??

Klare Antwort, Kostenlos nachsehen, wie warm es auf Sylt ist und nebenbei mal sehen, ob für die Temperaturen was nettes im Fanshop ist, das einem gefällt und evtl. dann die gesparten 30 Euro für den Fanshop Artikel einsetzen...

Da hab ich dann anschließend was in der Hand.

(im übrigen, 50 cent  würde ich pro Wetterabruf schon investieren, wenn er denn gut gemacht ist. Aber 30 Euro ?? an den Kopf fass und an das ..... glaubend.)


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Der Preis eines Produktes definiert sich nicht durch seinen Wert, oder ob man hinterher was in der Hand hat.
Der Preis richtet sich ausschliesslich nach der Nachfrage, und die ist nach wie vor vorhanden.


----------



## Bento (10 Mai 2004)

Das mag durchaus für dich so gelten, aber ich (und bestimmt noch andere) bewerten schon die Ware und setzen dann für uns fest, ob die Ware den Preis wert ist. 
Und dein Wetter ist keine 30 Euro pro Abruf wert. Allein schon aus dem Grunde nicht, weil es andere, günstigere, Anbieter gibt.
Selbst wenn du der einzige im Internet wärst, der solch einen Service anbieten würdest, wäre das keine 30 Euro wert. 
Denn auch im Fernsehen kann man Wetterinfos bekommen und schlimmstenfalls rufe ich die Touristeninfo via Telefon an und kann dann mit denen nebenbei auch noch übers Wetter schnacken 

Sorry aber dein Wetterangebot ist für mich nur Abzocke. Denn das Preis Leistungsverhältniss stimmen überhaupt nicht überein.

Aber wie geschrieben, meine persönliche Ansicht der Dinge.


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

Es ist doch schon komisch , daß in über zwei  Jahren die  Debatte ob Contents
ihren  Preis wert sind , sich letztendlich immer wieder auf das Problem der Katze im 
Sack kaufen zurückführen  läßt.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919

```
Verfasst am: So, 05.05.2002,
```

das ist auch meine ganz persönliche Meinung, an der ich bis heute nicht den geringsten Anlaß 
sehe, daran etwas zu ändern. 


tf


----------



## Aaron (10 Mai 2004)

Ich koennte dir auf einen Schlag etliche Angebote (aus unserem Haus eingeschlossen) nennen, die den gesamten Mitgliederbereich vor der Einwahl offen legen. 

Aber das posten von "gefaehrlichen" Links ist hier ja verboten.

Im uebrigen liegt es in der Natur der Sache, nicht auf die Sekunde genau zu wissen wie lange es dauern wird. Das ist bei Hotlines nichts anderes. Man kann aber beenden, wann immer man will.


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das posten von "gefaehrlichen" Links ist hier ja verboten.


Solche Links sind  im öffentlichen Bereich verboten. 
Laß dich für  den Linkbereich freischalten, dort kannst du "offenlegen" was du an  Angeboten hast.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4510

tf


----------

